# Advice - Flamingo / Snake Bight



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Planning a trip to Flamingo in a couple of weeks. I've been once before, but stuck to the deeper water to the west and south. I would like to head into the Bight this trip out. I wanted to get a real read on the high/low tide situation. I have a new Vantage and want to know if I have a prayer of polling across during low and high tide. 

Thanks,

-Miller


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Enter via snake bight channel. On the lower stages of the tides, the mud banks are exposed and the creeks leading onto the flats are easily visible. Pole deep into one of the many creeks on either side of the channel at the beginning of the incoming tide. Turn around and watch the fish flood out of the creeks onto the mud banks the were exsposed. Same thing on the outgoing. Pole deep onto the flat at high tide fishing your way in and then back out as the tide resides. Stay close to a creek on the outgoing if your worried about getting stuck high and dry. Hopefully the winds will behave for your trip. Anything out of the south and west can cause the waters to turn from fishable, to soup real quick.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Capt!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Many people like this spot because its deep enough for 24 footers to get in/out at low tide. Some of them even act like they own it, regardless of your being there first.

Maybe they think your supposed to get out of their way because their boats bigger than yours, Or maybe they think you'll leave if they play their music loudly

Despite the obnoxious neighbors I caught my first snook there.

25.144586, -80.888759


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Thx for the advice....I'm trying to plan for early spring.


----------

